# Reliability of yanmar tractors(older ones)



## Smarternotharder (Jan 2, 2022)

So on the internet and from people irl I’ve heard people say that Yanmar is junk and people say that it was very reliable and was great. Is this true? Are the junk ones just specific models, or poor care? What brands of loaders can I use for them?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure bmaverick will swing by and set you straight! It may not always be true, but I find that folks that don't take very good care of their equipment are the first ones to start brand bashing. 
In regards to loaders, look for one that already has one, or talk to some folks that sell and install them. Loaders are usually sold by tractor HP. Woods, Quickie and Westendorf deal in aftermarket loaders, to name a few.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Smarternotharder said:


> So on the internet and from people irl I’ve heard people say that Yanmar is junk and people say that it was very reliable and was great. Is this true? Are the junk ones just specific models, or poor care? What brands of loaders can I use for them?


Yes welcome, and here is the scoop on what is true.

The Yanmar machines are very reliable and dependable. All from JAPAN.

The EXPORTED machines from Japan to the USA should be reliable and dependable too.

The EXPORTED machines from Japan to 3rd world countries like the Philippines, Vietnam, and others become USED AND ABUSED badly. Then they are EXPORTED another time around to the USA and the EU. These are the JUNK machines that give the brand a BAD NAME. There are horror type of vids on YT showing how badly and mis-treated the machines are, NO MATTER what brand, from those 3rd world places. Even Kubotas are crap going thru places like that.

Those 3rd world places treat machines like throw away diapers. Literally. The machines take on daily abuses time and time again.



















So, before you determine if a brand is JUNK, first and foremost understand what was exported from where.

Yanmars, Kubotas, Mitsubishis, Isekis, Zen-Noh, are reliable and dependable in the brand order I just gave.

Yanmar has been making the John Deere compact tractors for 45+ years now.
Yanmar is the FIRST company to ever make a 4WD tractor !
Yanmar is the first company to ever make a Power Shift / Shuttle Shift transmission for a tractor !
Yanmar is the very first company in the world to ever mass produce diesel engines !

In fact, the joint venture of John Deere and Yanmar create a huge global engineering team back in the late 70s that was never heard of in it's era.









Yanmars and John Deeres made on the SAME assembly line. One painted red and the other JD green with the SAME engines and equipment for selected models.

Yanmar makes diesel engines for Rual King's RK tractor line. They are ventured with TYM/Branson/Kukje for these machines. Yanmar and Kukje have been together for 60 years as partners too.

Yanmar makes diesel engines for the Mitsubishi+Mahindra tractor families too. Some of the biggest engines over 100Hp !










Yanmar bought out Solis in the EU and produces tractors over there.

Yanmar is the largest marine diesel engine manufacture in the world. And the SAME engines in the marine are in the Ag, just the flywheel is different and the cooling system is different, everything else is the same.

With Yanmar, certain engine families are the best to go with because parts and network support is global. My engine is used in Marine, John Deeres, Generac power generators, Komatsu excavators, and in mining rail trains. Would I ever worry about having a proprietary engine that you can't find parts, - - - never.

My machine is 40+ years old for a 1981. Totally restored by an UTDA licensed Yanmar approved facility. Yes, I can get parts on such an old machines. It's better than old, it's better than new!
Our Process — Fredricks Importing

New engine components and hardware, like sleeves, pistons, bearings, rods, and more.
New radiators.
New soft goods like belts and hoses.
New electrical components.
New starters.
A full safety package.
Fresh paint and bodywork.
New grills, lights, and turn signals.
New seals and fresh fluids.
And much more!
Next up is safety. Our commitment to you is to provide a safe, reliable tractor that gives you great service for years to come. We install English operating and safety labels to make operating your tractor a breeze. We install a ROPS (rollover protective structure) that mounted to the frame to help keep you safe if the worst happens. We install other safety features as well:

Seat Belt
PTO Shield
PTO Overrun Coupler
Clutch Safety Switch
All of these safety features are part of our commitment to keep you safe and secure while you get your work done.

Once the rebuild is complete, the tractor is thoroughly inspected for quality in appearance and operation. We test all tractors using a PTO dynamometer. This places the tractor under a load and ensures that the tractor runs properly under a load.

You won't find rebuild quality like ours elsewhere. That's why we back every tractor with a 1-year warranty.










UTDA only acquires machines EXPORTED out of Japan directly, no 2nd exports allowed.

The UTDA has a broad dealer network on the eastern side of the USA.

My machine BEFORE









My machine AFTER









My John Deere 850 BEFORE (aka Yanmar YM2500)










My John Deere 850 AFTER (aka Yanmar YM2500)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Smarternotharder said:


> So on the internet and from people irl I’ve heard people say that Yanmar is junk and people say that it was very reliable and was great. Is this true? Are the junk ones just specific models, or poor care? What brands of loaders can I use for them?


Parts-2 

Yanmar makes tractors both sub-compact and compact utility tractors for the MTD line of Cub Cadet.

There are over 10 different models along with various option packages too.





























So whether you are looking at a US domestic Yanmar machine or the Yanmar Gray Market import refurbished machines out of Japan, you'll have a solid machine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Smarternotharder said:


> So on the internet and from people irl I’ve heard people say that Yanmar is junk and people say that it was very reliable and was great. Is this true? Are the junk ones just specific models, or poor care? What brands of loaders can I use for them?


See! I told ya!! LOL
Thanks bmaverick for taking the time to explain the ins and outs of the Yanmar.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Now that, boys and girls, is how you 100% respond to a post.............LOL Nice job on the answer.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

unsquidly said:


> Now that, boys and girls, is how you 100% respond to a post.............LOL Nice job on the answer.....


Seems the OP is a 1-timer poster. However, this question gets asked on the internet a whole bunch. Thus, people will find this thread and read it.

I do agree with pogobill, inspect the machine ahead of time because not knowing it's history or uses can be a hidden mistake and chance to take. I went looking for a Ford 8N as my Pa had one. Then couldn't find one. Spent months looking at Ford 2000, 3000 & 4000 machines. I knew there were great ones, but in my price range at the time, only junk and abused machines were only found. So, it's best to inspect and even bring a tractor buddy with you too. 

Plus research up the brand and model. You got to know what you are looking at. Would I buy any Yanmar YM machine? Nope. I desire the 3-cly with PowerShift only. The geared machines are *not* 'live' PTO. PowerShift has 'live' PTO. The 2-cly machines sound like popcorn machines, actually most 2-cly diesels do. Thus, I don't want to wear ear protection on the machine. 20Hp is the minimum CUT, below that is a SCUT. 

Hope this helps the next person out there looking too.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Good post Bmaverick….I had an older (early 80s) Yanmar 26sumptin with a loader. I got it used and traded a good cow calf pair for it and the tractor had been worked hard for years. 

Mine was a 2wd and the diesel motor was same as in my Bobcat UTV. I worked that tractor hard also as it was small for the task I put it thru….only thing other than usual maintenance was tracking down a ground that corroded and swapping some hydro hoses that dried out (after 35 years). It was a great little tractor and had a true shuttle hydro shift that was awesome.

I really like my current more capable (larger) Kubota but laughed at what they call a shuttle in the MX and smaller models. Didn’t compare to the Yanmar shift system which is same as my brothers 80+ hp John Deere.

I will add the Yanmar diesels are incredible power plants and are used in many applications, especially in the Marine industry.


----------

